# Meet Frankie



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Not even two weeks into the new year and already finding young ones.

Lewis found Frankie today at Home Dept at almost the same place where Mr. Humphries came from. There is a mystery about this one though because he is very greasy on his bottom and smells to high heaven of cooking grease. The nearest restaurant to Home Depot is on the other side of the shopping mall which means he would have had to walk from there, cross a street and a huge parking lot to get to where he was.

He was sleeping in a spot of sunshine and probably wondered why that mean old man picked him up. Weight is 195 grams and crop was full. Has pooped several times and appears healthy, just can't fly. Hate to pick them up like this when a few days could make all the difference but the traffic is terrible and weather is cold.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad he found you...........LOL........guess he was hungry and got into some grease trying to find food. Poor little guy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Glad he found you...........LOL........guess he was hungry and got into some grease trying to find food. Poor little guy.


I agree and he's lucky he has the TV line up to review!...just incase he gets bored.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well maybe this time if he gets better, he'll stay away from fast food restaurants. Got to be careful of all that grease - not good for you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Frankie is lucky to be in your care, he definitely isn't going to miss the cold outside.

I'm sure he is happy and warm, look how cozy he looks.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Frankie is thinking what can he watch later on after you take his pic and bring him close to the TV...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Frankie is a cutie for sure, Maggie! I'm sure he will thoroughly enjoy his R&R time with you!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet baby - and so fortunate to land in such quality digs!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

hes a lucky little guy,sounds as if he had been scraping round for something to eat and perhaps ate something not so good,but hes in good hands now and hes so sweet!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Frankie, you look adorable and happy obviously you are in the best hands now, they will give a roof and a good healthy food, what a lucky bird!!! 

Ivette


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Frankie is certainly one lucky pij! He couldn't ask for better care.

I know you will let us know how he does! Once he can fly, I bet he will be off and - uh - "flying!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

how is frankie doing today?


----------

